# Setzt ihr euch für den Tierschutz ein ?



## Tristana (19. Dezember 2010)

Da mein anderer Thread wegen Diskussionsgrundlage geschlossen wurde ( http://forum.buffed....he-weihnachten/ ) möchte ich trotzdem eure Einstellung zum Tierschutz, Tierversuchen, Massenschlachtung & Missbrauch wissen.

Die reaktion von vielen freunden hat mich geschockt da denen die situation scheinbar egal scheint oder einfach damit antworten ''Ist halt so kann man nix machen''.

Ich persönlich finde diese rücksichtslose Gewalt an Lebewesen die sich nicht wehren können Grausam und möchte deswegen mit diesem Thread darauf aufmerksam machen.

Achtung! In diesem Video werden explizite Bilder gezeigt deswegen sollten die Leicht besaiteten unter euch das nur mit Zurückhaltung anschauen. Auf der anderen seite soll mit dem Video schlieslich auch auf Tier Missbrauch aufmerksam gemacht werden.


*Tierversuche 1 2 3 / PETA *
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SLAyd5cgP_4


Edit: Kann ein Mod bitte den Thread Titel abändern ? Schreibfehler drin und ich finde: ''Tierschutz, Tierversuche & Missbrauch'' passender.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin für den Gebrauch der Suchfunktion! 
Früher von vielen genutzt verkümmert sie nun kläglich oben rechts und niemand nutzt sie mehr.
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=search
Setzen Sie sich jetzt für die SuFu ein und suchen Sie, ob Themen schon vorhanden sind!
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/138699-gegen-tierquaelerei/


----------



## Tristana (19. Dezember 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich bin für den Gebrauch der Suchfunktion!
> Früher von vielen genutzt verkümmert sie nun kläglich oben rechts und niemand nutzt sie mehr.
> http://forum.buffed....e&module=search
> Setzen Sie sich jetzt für die SuFu ein und suchen Sie, ob Themen schon vorhanden sind!
> http://forum.buffed....-tierquaelerei/



Ich will mit diesem Thread aber insbesondere auf Tierversuche aufmerksam machen und nicht im Allgemeinen auf Tierqüalerei.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2010)

Tristana schrieb:


> Ich will mit diesem Thread aber insbesondere auf Tierversuche aufmerksam machen und nicht im Allgemeinen auf Tierqüalerei.


"
Ich persönlich finde diese rücksichtslose Gewalt an Lebewesen die sich nicht wehren können Grausam und möchte deswegen mit diesem Thread darauf aufmerksam machen."
Klingt ja auch gar nicht wie Tierquälerei. 
Zudem sich das ja auch nicht wirklich unterscheidet, bei dem, was bei Tierversuchen teils gemacht wird...


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2010)

Tierversuche sind doch auch so gesehn Tierquälerei somit könntest du auch dort darauf Aufmerksam machen, dort wird sicher genauso Diskutiert wenn du es so reinschreibst, natürlich falls jemand interesse daran hat.


----------



## Giggelidu (19. Dezember 2010)

Ganz schwieriges Thema, das unheimlich schnell ausartet, weil es vieler Leute Befindlichkeiten trifft, positiv wie negativ. Da bin ich immer vorsichtig, mit dem, was ich äußere. Mich peersönlich lässt das Thema zwar nicht total kalt, es ist mir also nicht egal, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es auf dieser Welt schon relevantere Dinge gibt, um die man sich zuerst eine Platte machen sollte. Dinge, die in erster Linie menschliches Leid betreffen, von denen ich sofort etliche finde, wenn ich nur einmal den Tagesspiegel überfliege. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich solche Tierschutzorganisation wie eben PETA sehr kritisch betrachte. Die legen manchmal Arbeitsweisen und Einstellungen an den Tag, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber gut, das mag jeder anders sehen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> [...]
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich solche Tierschutzorganisation wie eben PETA sehr kritisch betrachte. Die legen manchmal Arbeitsweisen und Einstellungen an den Tag, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber gut, das mag jeder anders sehen.


Ist ja bei vielen solchen Dingen so. 
Die Idee ist gut, aber die Umsetzung... naja... :>


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2010)

Hmm, das Video ist schockierend ohne Frage - aber natürlich in erster Linie deshalb weil der Ersteller die Extrembeispiele rausgepickt hat und schockierende Bilder zusammenschustert.
Natürlich ist das furchtbar, was da mit den Tieren gemacht wird. Wenn es nach mir ginge würde man die Höfe sofort platt machen, in denen das so zu geht.

Aber man muss eben auch sagen, dass es nicht die Regel ist, was das Video demonstriert.
Und weiterhin ist es wichtig festzustellen, dass ich keine Enten, Puten oder sonstige Geflügeltiere quäle, weil ich an Weihnachten ein bißchen Ente esse. 

Noch dazu werde ich derartige Zustände nicht verhindern, wenn ich dieses Jahr an Weihnachten auf eben dieses Entenfleisch verzichte.

Man muss das doch differenziert sehen und kann nicht auf einen Schlag alles verdammen um damit der Quälerei ein Ende zu setzen. IMO kann man diese Tierquälerei nur dann bekämpfen, wenn man offensiv Aktionen dagegen startet, so wie das ja auch Tierschützer schon desöfteren getan haben - nicht allerdings indem ich dieses Jahr auf Entenfleisch an Weihnachten verzichte.


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2010)

Hmm dieses Jahr gibt es bei uns soweit ich weiß keine Pute, keine Ente oder sonstiges (liegt aber eher daran das wir es dieses Jahr etwas ruhiger angehen werden ).

Und ich bin ehrlich als ich die Show von Jamie Oliver gesehen hab (die mit den Küken )hat es mich auch geschaudert und angewidert wie mit den Tieren umgegangen wird, ich hab sogar ne Reportage gesehen über die Putenzucht (die Pute mit der Mörderbrust tut mir heute noch leid), aber das hindert mich net daran weiterhin Geflügel zu essen. Ich versuche zwar so gut wie kann, solche Firmen mit solchen Praktiken nicht mehr zu unterstützen aber das war es auch schon.

Ich mag einfach zu gerne Hühnerfleisch etc 

Und wenn ich persönlich jemanden sehe der ein Tier quält wird derjenige von mir angesprochen, die Polizei wird gerufen und angezeigt. Musste ich schon 2mal tun, bevor hier jemand auf die Idee kommt Tiere wären mir egal.

Gruß


----------



## Firun (19. Dezember 2010)

Moderation: Änderungen vorgenommen + Umfrage hinzugefügt


----------



## Lily:) (19. Dezember 2010)

Mir geht ja bei dem Thema sowieso gerne die Hutschnur hoch!

Erst letztens wieder habe ich Eier bei unserem Eiermann gekauft.
(Der fährt mit seinem Wagen durch den Ort und verkauft Eier.)

Er hatte im Wagen: 20 Paletten Käfighaltung und 2 (!) Paletten Freilandhaltung.
Das erstere Ei war 6 cent günstiger.
Ich fragte ihn, woran das läge...
ob die Menschen nicht aufgeklärt seien.

Er sagte, es wäre ihnen schlichtweg egal. Und er selbst kann dagegen kaum was tun- er muss seinen Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen.
bekommen die Leute keine billigen Eier mehr, kaufen sie sie halt im Supermarkt.
Das habe er erlebt, als ihm die günstigen Eier ausgingen.

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass um mich herum beinahe nur Villen stehen- ich lebe in einem wohlhabenden Ort.
Und trotzdem ist es den reichen Schnöseln völlig gleich!


----------



## Giggelidu (19. Dezember 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist es den reichen Schnöseln völlig gleich!



Ist das nicht eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung? Was hat das damit zu tun, ob jemand jetzt wohlhabend ist oder nicht? o0


----------



## Lily:) (19. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung? Was hat das damit zu tun, ob jemand jetzt wohlhabend ist oder nicht? o0



Ganz einfach:
Ich erwarte von armen Menschen nicht, dass sie teure Produkte kaufen, wenn sie eh nichts im Kühlschrank haben.


----------



## Giggelidu (19. Dezember 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Ich erwarte von armen Menschen nicht, dass sie teure Produkte kaufen, wenn sie eh nichts im Kühlschrank haben.



Bei dem Punkt geh ich mit. Allerdings haben wohlhabendere Menschen das gleiche Recht, gedankenlos zu sein. Sind auch nur Menschen. Ich persönlich gestehe ihnen das jedenfalls zu.


----------



## Lily:) (19. Dezember 2010)

Leider ist es oft nicht einfach Gedankenlosigkeit, sondern Gleichgültigkeit...


----------



## Giggelidu (19. Dezember 2010)

Das mag eventuell sein, du solltest aber nicht den grundsätzlichen Fehler machen, das auf breiter Basis pauschal zu unterstellen. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass das in den meisten Fällen so ist. Und Gleichgültigkeit findet sich heutzutage leider als gesamtgesellschaftliches Phänomen. Da ist niemand ausgenommen und wenn man das ändern möchte, sollten das alle zusammen anpacken. Alles andere riecht irgendwie so nach "Klassenkampf" und vergangenen Jahrhunderten... da hab ich immer 'n bissl Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## Lily:) (19. Dezember 2010)

Pauschalisieren möchte ich das keinesfalls!


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2010)

Tierquälerei und Tierversuche sind bei weitem nicht ok, aber ich setze mich auch nicht direkt dagegen ein, genauso wenig wie ich auf Fleisch als Nahrungsmittel verzichten werde. Wieso auch? Klar, das ist durchweg eigentlich eine schlimme Sache Tiere zu töten, aber so ist die Nahrungskette nun einmal. Der, der oben steht besiegt meist den, der unten steht. (Diese Sache bezieht sich lediglich auf Fleisch als Nahrung, nicht auf Tierquälerei und Tierversuche!)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2010)

Mein Tierschutz aüßert sich darin, dass ich fast nur Bio-Fleisch esse. Tot sind die Tiere dann zwar trotzdem aber sie hatten immerhin ein anständigeres Leben.


----------



## Shaila (19. Dezember 2010)

War PETA nicht die Organisation die fast Amok gelaufen ist als Obama eine Fliege getötet hat ? Seitdem ich diese Meldung gelesen hatte nehme ich diese Organisation leider nicht mehr ernst. Was das Video betrifft so finde ich das in dieser Art und Weise nicht richtig, allerdings kann ich mir nur vorstellen das es sich dabei um Extremfälle handeln muss. Auch wenn das so mancher nicht hören will, ein Mensch steht nun einmal weit über einem Tier und ich sehe es als mein Recht als Mensch an Tiere zu essen und zwar in den Mengen die ich will. Dennoch sollten die Tiere deshalb nicht wie der letzte Mist gehalten werden.

Ob es bessere alternativen zu Tierversuchen gibt kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber sie sind nun einmal erforderlich für die Wissenschaft.


----------



## Caps-lock (19. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man das auf die Spitze treibt, darf man sich nur noch Vegan ernähren...
Ich finde die definition Artgerecht auch seltsam...
Lassen Biobauern, ihre Tiere wirklich dahin laufen wo sie wollen? Und wo kommt die Biomilch her. Eigentlich sollten Tiere nur Milch geben, wenn sie Jungtiere haben.
Gibt es Biokalbfleisch und wenn ja, wie rechtfertig man die Tötung eines Tierkindes aus Biosicht?

Man kann nicht nur ein Gutmensch sein und ich bemühe mich zumindest meine Mitmenschen höflich und freundlich behandeln.
Ich verzichte auf Käfigeier und bemühe mich nicht das billigste Fleisch vom Discounter zu nehmen.
Aber die ganze Welt zu retten, habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

Tristana schrieb:


> Da mein anderer Thread wegen Diskussionsgrundlage geschlossen wurde ( http://forum.buffed....he-weihnachten/ ) möchte ich trotzdem eure Einstellung zum Tierschutz, Tierversuchen, Massenschlachtung & Missbrauch wissen.
> 
> Die reaktion von vielen freunden hat mich geschockt da denen die situation scheinbar egal scheint oder einfach damit antworten ''Ist halt so kann man nix machen''.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde diese rücksichtslose Gewalt an Lebewesen die sich nicht wehren können Grausam und möchte deswegen mit diesem Thread darauf aufmerksam machen.



Kann ich völlig nachvollziehen.
Ich bin zwar auch gegen Tierversuche, und eigentlich auch gegen Tierschlachtung, aber ich fürchte das ist ein Kampf den man nicht gewinnen kann. Selbst greenpeace wird einfach als Gruppe von Spinnern dagestellt, und durch die Polizei die von den Firmen angeheuert wird, einfach von den Bahnstrecken entfernt.

Wie mit Stuttgart 21. Wenn den Bürgern was nicht passt, steht Ihnen natürlich frei soviel zu demonstrieren wie sie wollen, solange sie die Demonstration natürlich vorher beantragen und genehmigen lassen, bei der Demo selbst brac in der Ecke stehen, und die Bauarbeiter nicht bei ihrer Arbeit behindern.

Unsere Gesellschaft sieht Demos also in der Perspektive:
Gerne dürfen Tausende sich ggen Castortransporte auflehnen, solange sie mit ihren tollen bunten Schildern brav neber den Schienen stehen und dem Castorzug im vorbeirollen lieb zuwinken.
Wir Bürger werden nunmal wie 6 jährige behandelt.
_
"Ist ja schön das dich das stört, aber nun zahl brav deine Steuern und sei morgen auch ja pünkltich auf der Arbeit in der Metzgerei ja.._ 

Die als Demokratie getarnte Diktatur in diesem Land funktioniert nur solange, wie du mit allem Einverstanden bist, wenn dir irgendwas nicht passt, können wir ja Auswandern. 

Im Prinzip das selbe, wie die erhaltene antwort an mich zum Hexer und dem bescheurten geglyphten Fear.
Mir passt es nicht, und der Ratschlag den man mir gibt ist, "Spiel was anderes".

Also was ich damit sagen will, ich bin nicht nur gegen Tierversuche, eigentlich bin ich auch gegen den Verzehr von Tieren, und wie in deinem anderen Post schon gegen die unsachgemäße haltung von Tieren.
Aber ich bin selbst nichtmal Vegetarier, und nach all den Jahren, dürfte es mir schwer fallen auf Fleisch zu verzichten. (Was auch nichts bezweckt, weil dann eben jemand anders das Schnitzel isst.

Ich hab mich auch schonmal dabei erwischt, wie mir nach dem vierten Martini mein eigener Brotbelag irgendwie Leid getan hat. Wenn man beim Essen darüber nachdenkt vergeht einem Recht schnell der Appetit.


----------



## Kartonics (19. Dezember 2010)

ich sammle jedes jahr für das tierheim und jedes jahr sind 100 euro zusammengekommen


----------



## Thoor (19. Dezember 2010)

OMG Hast dus dann bald mal? wir habens kapiert, wir sind alles abscheulicher Bestien und du bist der Engel in Person.... Tiere sind die wertvollsten Geschöpfe auf Erden weil sie sich nicht wehren können gegen den Menschen, deshalb gehören sie ordentlich geschützt. Aber durch diesen Thread hier wird sich überhaupt nichts ändern.... und fakt ist der Mensch braucht zum überleben Fleisch.... alles andere ist Unsinn... das war und wird schon immer so sein. Aber anstatt Tiere grausam zu halten kann man sie auch würdig züchten und ihnen ein schönes Leben ermöglichen.... deshalb gibts wie beim Paradebeispiel Eier auch bestimmte Logos und Auszeichnungen die das ganze bestätigen...

Übrgens: wenn es keine Tierverusche mit Medikamenten geben würde, sollen sies dann an Menschen testen? oder soll man gar keine Medizin mehr entwickeln? sterben halt paar Millonen menschen.... -_- ist halt n heikles Thema...


----------



## Kartonics (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde Fleisch essen vollkommen in Ordnung obwohl ich es nicht mag.

DIe Welt ist kein roser Kinderspielplatz wo alle zufrieden sind, klar ich finde manche Sachen abscheulich wie z.B. Wal Fang oder Hai Fang 

aber es gibt eine Nahrungskette und wir Menschen haben das Glück ganz oben zu stehen aber andere nicht dafür isst unser Essen dann

anderes usw.


----------



## Thoor (19. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt, Fleisch essen ist für mich kein Problem solange es würdig geschlachtet wurde... aber wie in Asien Fische lebend zu zerschneiden und dann zuckend zu servieren, das ist einfach nur erbärmlich und primitiv.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Dezember 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Gibt es Biokalbfleisch und wenn ja, wie rechtfertig man die Tötung eines Tierkindes aus Biosicht?



Bio ist eine beidseitige Qualitätsbescheinigung und keine Garantie das die Tiere mit Samtkissen gebettet werden.
Sie hatten kein Leben in nem 4m² großen Käfig mit 20 anderen Tieren und bei der Herstellung wurden keine Geschmacksverstäker etc. verwendet.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Dezember 2010)

Fleisch esse ich ja auch gerne, aber so Tiere qualvoll umzubringen ist ja richtig assozial.
Vor allem weil Menschen ja selbst Tiere sind, nur dass sie eine Art 'Ich-Bewusstsein' haben und damit eine große Arrogantheit erzeugt wurde.
Aber von ihren Trieben her sind sie immernoch Tiere.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich find's gut, dass der Thread wieder da ist und diesmal mit Diskussionsgrundlage. Halte ich ehrlich gesagt interessanter als "Was ist Eure Lieblingsfarbe" und "Wie oft wechselt Ihr die Unterwäsche?"

Ich denke mal, dass generell NIEMAND für Missbrauch von Tieren ist. Ich mag Fleisch zusehr, um über Nacht zum Veganer zu werden, aber es gibt Dinge, die sind schon ziemlich pervers. Schweine, die sich gegenseitig anknabbern, weil sie auf engstem Raum in völliger Dunkelheit gehalten werden, Truthähne, die mit derart viel Brustfleisch gezüchtet werden, dass sie ihr Leben lang nur rumsitzen und alles um sich herum aufpicken und zur Fortpflanzung bestenfalls noch auf die Henne gehoben werden (seht bitte von Vergleichen mit bestimmten Forenusern ab) und ich finde es auch lächerlich, Kosmetikartikel wieder und wieder an irgendwelchen Tieren zu testen, wenn man an der Zusammensetzung absolut minimale Änderungen vorgenommen hat.

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Die Leute wollen ihre JA!-Minutenschnitzel für 2 Euro pro Packung bei Rewe, alles soll so billig und bezahlbar wie möglich sein und entsprechend günstiger und grausamer werden die Tiere dann eben gehalten, denn irgendwoher muss man die Ersparnis beim Preis wieder reinfahren. Und wer entschieden gegen sowas ist, der muss auch die Konsequenzen ziehen und Billigfleisch boykottieren.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Fleisch essen ist für mich kein Problem solange es würdig geschlachtet wurde... aber wie in Asien Fische lebend zu zerschneiden und dann zuckend zu servieren, das ist einfach nur erbärmlich und primitiv.



/sign
In Ungarn, Frankreich u. ä. werden auch Gänse/Enten lebendig den Federn rausgerissen oder auch in Käfigen gehalten und dann so krass misshandelt bzw. sie stopfen ihren Magen durch eine Röhre mit Essen voll.



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [..]und zur Fortpflanzung bestenfalls noch auf die Henne gehoben werden[..]



Danke für die geisteskranken Bilder in meinen Kopf! *dumm aus der Wäsche guck* >.<


----------



## TheGui (19. Dezember 2010)

Schlimm!

aber erlich gesagt vergisst/verdrengt das doch fast jeder mensch 5min nachdem er sowas gesehen, gehört oder gelesen hat doch eh wieder : /


----------



## White_Sky (19. Dezember 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Schlimm!
> 
> aber erlich gesagt vergisst/verdrengt das doch fast jeder mensch 5min nachdem er sowas gesehen, gehört oder gelesen hat doch eh wieder : /



Nicht immer...naja bei mir auf jeden Fall. Manchmal in 5 min, manchmal erst in 3-4 Tage.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Die Leute wollen ihre JA!-Minutenschnitzel für 2 Euro pro Packung bei Rewe, alles soll so billig und bezahlbar wie möglich sein und entsprechend günstiger und grausamer werden die Tiere dann eben gehalten, denn irgendwoher muss man die Ersparnis beim Preis wieder reinfahren. Und wer entschieden gegen sowas ist, der muss auch die Konsequenzen ziehen und Billigfleisch boykottieren.



Genau das ist das Problem. Ich hätte kein Problem, für ein Hacksteak 12 Euro zu zahlen, dann gibt es das eben nur ein mal die Woche. Auf Fleisch werde ich nicht verzichten, ich ess es aber selten. Mir wäre eine wirklich artgerechte Haltung und eine "würdige" Tötung wichtig. Na gut, welche Tötung ist würdig? Aber Hühner an den Beinen aufgehängt, die mit einem Sägeblatt am Fließband den Kopf verlieren, gehören jedenfalls nicht dazu. Dafür zahle ich auch gerne mehr. Ist mir irgendwie auch lieber. 

Aber das ist eben das Problem an der Geiz-ist-geil - Scheiße... so billig wie möglich, Qualität schert keinen mehr. Aber da kommen dann wieder weitere Probleme... zu wenige Leute können sich solches Fleisch leisten, dadurch wird es selten gekauft und es lohnt sich für den Hersteller wiederum kaum. Ist also ein rein politisches Problem. Naja, die Statistiken sprechen ja eine klare Sprache: In den letzten 10 Jahren ist in Deutschland der Reallohn mit bereits verrechneter Inflationsrate um rund 4% gesunken, in der restlichen EU zwischen 2% und 15% gestiegen.

Solange die Menschen nicht wieder selbst schlachten, wird es eben genauso weitergehen. Das heißt, solang unsere Gesellschaft weiter modern wird, desto schlimmer werden die Grausamkeiten gegenüber Tieren werden. Was man machen kann? Wenig... die Demographieentwicklung und damit die Zeit arbeitet sowieso gegen die Tiere.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ... Gruppe von Spinnern dagestellt, und durch die Polizei die von den Firmen angeheuert wird, einfach von den Bahnstrecken entfernt.


Typisches Stammtisch-Debatten-Argument...



Man braucht auch keine Genehmigung für Demonstrationen, das ist Grundrecht. Sie muss nur vorher angekündigt sein.






			
				Kuya schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip das selbe, wie die erhaltene antwort an mich zum Hexer und dem bescheurten geglyphten Fear.
> Mir passt es nicht, und der Ratschlag den man mir gibt ist, "Spiel was anderes".



WTF!?


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Dezember 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Typisches Stammtisch-Debatten-Argument...





> Mappus hat Einsatzplan der Stuttgarter Polizei gebilligt
> 
> Laut Polizei hat Ministerpräsident Mappus den Einsatz gegen S-21-Gegner im September abgenickt. Die Politik habe sich auch über Sicherheitsbedenken der Polizei hinweggesetzt.


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Ganz schwieriges Thema, das unheimlich schnell ausartet, weil es vieler Leute Befindlichkeiten trifft, positiv wie negativ.



/sign

Auch ich erinnere mich an viele Threads zu diesem Thema, die wegen Beleidigungen und Streitereien geschlossen werden mussten. Insofern will ich mich dazu auch gar nicht umfangreicher äußern. Tierschutz, Vegetarismus etc. werden schnell mit Fanatismus und Intoleranz in Verbindung gebracht und darüber möchte ich nicht schon wieder diskutieren.

Ich für meinen Teil versuche, auf Kosmetika zu verzichten, die an Tieren getestet wurden. Leider ist dies bei manchen Medikamenten jedoch nicht möglich. 
Tierschutz ist eine Überzeugung der eigenen Möglichkeiten und wenn jemand auf Medikamente angewiesen ist, dann sollte er wegen solcher Versuche nicht seine Gesundheit auf's Spiel setzen müssen.


----------



## Jester (19. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich bin ich genauso gegen unnötige Brutalität gegen Tiere wie jeder andere hier auch usw...
Allerdings ist uns da glaub ich auch ein wenig die Perspektive verloren gegangen.
Würde ich einem hungernden Kind irgendwo auf der Welt erklären, ich würde das Stück Fleisch da nicht essen, weil das arme Tierchen im Laufe seines ohnehin kurzen Lebens leiden musste, würde mich das Kind wahrscheinlich nur groß anschauen. Meiner Meinung nach sind diese Tierschutzgeschichten teilweise ziemliche Wohlstandsprobleme.
Denn nur wer nicht um sein Überleben kämpfen muss, kann sich Sorgen machen, woher sein Fleisch kommt.

Und solange es noch Menschen gibt, die auf diesem Planeten unsagbare Qualen leiden, sind mir die Tiere weitesgehend egal.
Und da es immer leidende Menschen geben wird, werd ich den Menschen immer den Vorrang gegenüber irgendwelchem Getier geben!


----------



## Giggelidu (20. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Und solange es noch Menschen gibt, die auf diesem Planeten unsagbare Qualen leiden, sind mir die Tiere weitesgehend egal.
> Und da es immer leidende Menschen geben wird, werd ich den Menschen immer den Vorrang gegenüber irgendwelchem Getier geben!



Ein wahres Wort, Sir!


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> fakt ist der Mensch braucht zum überleben Fleisch.... alles andere ist Unsinn... das war und wird schon immer so sein.



hmm, wie soll ich es dir schonend beibringen? Ähm, ich sags gerade heraus: *Nein! *Hoffe, du bist mir nicht böse


----------



## Giggelidu (20. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> hmm, wie soll ich es dir schonend beibringen? Ähm, ich sags gerade heraus: *Nein! *Hoffe, du bist mir nicht böse



Das stimmt schon. Die menschliche Spezies hätte allerdings kein so großvolumiges Hirn entwickeln können, wären unsere primitiveren Urahnen nicht auf den Fleischgeschmack gekommen. Diese massive Proteinquelle war in der Tat unabdingbar für unsere Entwicklung, so wie sie sich heute darstellt. Keine Sprache, keine Kultur, keine großen Zivilisationen und auch keine Buffis, die nächtens über unfassbare Entfernungen über dieses Forum in sekundenschnelle miteinander kommunizieren können. Und dieser Punkt ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand schwer widerlegbar. Insofern liegt Thoor in einem eher abstrakten Sinne nicht völlig daneben.


----------



## Kuya (20. Dezember 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Typisches Stammtisch-Debatten-Argument...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, Dinge aus dem Kontext zu reißen, hindert zuweilen daran, sie auch zu verstehen, 5 Leerzeilen ändern da auch nichts dran. 

und auf was soll das mit Stammtisch Argument den hinauslaufen. Ist lediglich ein Beispiel was darauf hindeutet, das hier die "Konzerne" das sagen haben, und wir "das Volk" in deren Augen im besten Fall
ne Horde Affen ist, die sich auf nem Baum um ne Banane streiten. Selbst wenn wir dias Geld hätten und würden 5 Tage die Woche Fleisch für 30 Euro kaufen, würden die Firmen das als "reingewinn" sehen, und lediglich die Packung ändern ("Rot, und mit 20% extraFleisch).


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Wobei Demonstranten beim Castor-Transport nicht auf Wunsch von "den Konzernen" und "den Boesen" enfernt werden, das macht der Staat aus zig amderen Gruenden. Unter anderem weil solche Idioten dort nichts zu suchen haben. Dies geschieht uebrigens durch Beamte der Polizei welche wir mit unseren Steuergeldern bezahlen. Genau wie die Rettungskraefte, welche die versorgen die meinen sich bei -10 Grad an irgendwelche Gleise zu Ketten. Sehr sehr viele Steuergelder uebrigens...


----------



## sympathisant (20. Dezember 2010)

tierquälerei ist scheisse und ist strafbar. brauchen wir nicht weiter drüber diskutieren.

massentierhaltung ist notwendig um die menschheit mit fleisch zu versorgen. was wäre die alternative? überfischung der meere, noch mehr rodung von wäldern für monokulturen?

und bio ist auch nicht besser als herkömmliche tierhaltung. bio-tiere werden öfters krank, da sie z.b. eben nicht geimpft werden.

gab da vor ein paar wochen n bericht auf "kontraste" in denen das gegenübergestellt wurde. da kam dann auch raus, dass bei tests die mehrheit der menschen nicht sagen konnte ob sie bioprodukte essen oder herkömmliche, eben weil geschmacklich keine unterschiede da waren. 


wenn man also danach gehen würde, alles was nicht natürlich ist zu verbieten, sollte fast jede haustierhaltung verboten werden. hunde in der stadt, meerschweine in käfigen usw. alles nicht artgerecht. aber das interessiert die meisten dann nicht mehr. lieber ein paar bioprodukte kaufen um das gewissen zu beruhigen.

ich habe kein gewissen, kaufe also eier von hühnern aus käfighaltung (wenn man sie denn heutzutage noch bekommt) und werd auch weiterhin steaks essen ...


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> tierquälerei ist scheisse und ist strafbar. brauchen wir nicht weiter drüber diskutieren.
> 
> massentierhaltung ist notwendig um die menschheit mit fleisch zu versorgen. was wäre die alternative? überfischung der meere, noch mehr rodung von wäldern für monokulturen?


Das trifft ziemlich genau meine Meinung. Ausserdem ists mir wesentlich lieber, wenn Medikamente an Tieren getestet werden, als an Menschen.


----------



## Shaila (20. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Kann ich völlig nachvollziehen.
> Ich bin zwar auch gegen Tierversuche, und eigentlich auch gegen Tierschlachtung, aber ich fürchte das ist ein Kampf den man nicht gewinnen kann. Selbst greenpeace wird einfach als Gruppe von Spinnern dagestellt, und durch die Polizei die von den Firmen angeheuert wird, einfach von den Bahnstrecken entfernt.
> 
> Wie mit Stuttgart 21. Wenn den Bürgern was nicht passt, steht Ihnen natürlich frei soviel zu demonstrieren wie sie wollen, solange sie die Demonstration natürlich vorher beantragen und genehmigen lassen, bei der Demo selbst brac in der Ecke stehen, und die Bauarbeiter nicht bei ihrer Arbeit behindern.
> ...



Man kann sich auch die gesamte Welt schlecht reden, auch wenn natürlich Wahrheiten enthalten sind. Aber findest du nicht du übertreibst, ich bin eig. froh in Deutschland zu leben und nicht z.B. in China. Da würde dein Text schon eher zutreffen.


----------



## sympathisant (20. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch schonmal dabei erwischt, wie mir nach dem vierten Martini mein eigener Brotbelag irgendwie Leid getan hat.



muahaha. gar nicht gesehen ... ich schmeiss mich weg. sorry aber .. höhöh. episch. :-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wobei Demonstranten beim Castor-Transport nicht auf Wunsch von "den Konzernen" und "den Boesen" enfernt werden, das macht der Staat aus zig amderen Gruenden. Unter anderem weil solche Idioten dort nichts zu suchen haben. Dies geschieht uebrigens durch Beamte der Polizei welche wir mit unseren Steuergeldern bezahlen. Genau wie die Rettungskraefte, welche die versorgen die meinen sich bei -10 Grad an irgendwelche Gleise zu Ketten. Sehr sehr viele Steuergelder uebrigens...



Hmm, wer also auf seine Grundrechte pocht, ist ein Idiot. Finde ich eine etwas radikale Position.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, wer also auf seine Grundrechte pocht, ist ein Idiot. Finde ich eine etwas radikale Position.



Sich an Gleise zu ketten ist definitiv kein Grundrecht...


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Sich an Gleise zu ketten ist definitiv kein Grundrecht...



Klar, weil das ein paar machen, verlieren alle anderen Anwesenden ihre Rechte.


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab das Gefühl der Fred artet in die totale Grundsatzdiskussion aus.

Wenn man das ausdiskutieren will, ob Menschen den Tieren vorzuziehen sind und inwieweit Quälerei und Versuche annehmbar oder notwendig sind, dann diskutieren wir ja nächstes Jahr zu Weihnachten immer noch darüber.
Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass Tierquälerei leider existiert und sie sich auch niemals vollständig beseitigen lassen wird. Genauso wie die Quälerei von Menschen überall auf der Welt.
Man kann eigentlich nur versuchen es alles irgendwie etwas besser zu machen, aber wenn es danach geht, wird es immer ein Tier oder einen Menschen geben, der totales Unrecht erleidet und es wird uns unmöglich sein, das zu verhindern.

Und wie ich bereits geschrieben habe: Es wird sicherlich im Durchschnitt nichtmal einem Schwein den Kopf oder das Leben retten oder schöner machen, wenn ich auf ein Schnitzel verzichte. In der selben Zeit werden 10 neue Schweine durch die Scheiße gezogen. Das Prinzip das so eine organisation wie PETA vertritt, ist doch eigentlich nur der endlose Kampf gegen unmoralisches und Lebensunwürdigesverhalten - in dem Fall bei Tieren -, was wie der Kampf gegen die berüchtigten Windmühlen anmutet.

Als Resumee möchte ich ungern die totale Untätigkeit propagieren, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, ernsthaft etwas an der Situation ändern, kann man doch nicht? Jedenfalls nicht als singulärer Konsument. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie willst du sicher herausfinden, wer sich als nächstes an die Gleise kettet oder nicht?
Wie willst du sicher herausfinden, wer nicht doch plötzlich wieder die Gleisen mutwillig zerstören will (indem er den Schotter klaut)?
Wie willst du sicher herausfinden, wer nicht noch zu irgendwelchen Krawallmachern gehört?

Telepathie?

BTT:

Abscheulichkeiten sollen verhindert werden... aber es sollte alles so ausgelegt sein, dass auch alle versorgt werden können und nicht nur exzentrische Milliardäre Fleisch essen, weil man auf einmal die Ente auf dem Hof besser behandelt als Milliarden von Menschen die an Hunger, Krieg und Krankheiten leiden...

Aber das ist auch eh wieder so ein typisches Luxusproblem... "Uns geht es eigentlich ganz gut, der Rest interessiert nicht... mhmm... was könnten wir wieder als Grund für "Protest" finden..."


----------



## Potpotom (20. Dezember 2010)

Tierquälerei ist natürlich absolut indiskutabel.

Aber Massentierhaltung und Tierversuche (auf die Medizin beschränkt) sind zwingend notwendig und keine Tierquälerei... ich versuche drauf zu achten "gute" Produkte zu holen, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber das ist auch eh wieder so ein typisches Luxusproblem... "Uns geht es eigentlich ganz gut, der Rest interessiert nicht... mhmm... was könnten wir wieder als Grund für "Protest" finden..."



Ja, hauptsache ein Abnicker sein und sich alles gefallen lassen. Ist dann auch eine schöne, heile Welt, in der man lebt.


----------



## Lily:) (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde, jeder solle bei sich selbst anfangen, diese Umstände zu verbessern!

Und das wären schon die Kleinigkeiten: Sich wenigstens ETWAS informieren, ein wenig Sensibilität entwickeln.
Es erwartet doch keiner, dass sich ab nun alle Menschen vegan oder "bio" ernähren. 

Aber darauf zu achten, woher das kommt, was man auf dem Teller hat....ist das wirklich schon zuviel verlangt?

Würden viele eine Winzigkeit an ihrem Konsumverhalten ändern, könnte man damit Großes erreichen.

Es gibt zuviel Gleichgültigkeit auf der Welt.

Edit: Diesen Vergleich mit der Hungersnot und der glücklich gezüchteten Ente, der hinkt gewaltig.
Wenn ich mir ne Stopfgans kaufe, macht es die hungernden Menschen auch nicht satt.

Was also haben diese Vergleiche mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Tierquälerei ist natürlich absolut indiskutabel.
> 
> Aber Massentierhaltung und Tierversuche (auf die Medizin beschränkt) sind zwingend notwendig und keine Tierquälerei... ich versuche drauf zu achten "gute" Produkte zu holen, mehr aber auch nicht.



Wobei man auch hier diskutieren kann:
Ab wann ist sowas "zwingend notwendig"? Sobald es um das Wohlergehen der Menschheit geht?

Vermutlich schon, denn das woran wir als erstes Denken ist wohl nichts anderes als ein äußerst intelligenter Überlebensinstinkt. ^^


----------



## Lily:) (20. Dezember 2010)

Wir sind Menschen, daher ist es nur natürlich, dass wir zunächst unsere Rasse selbst beschützen und für die Wichtigste halten. 

Ob das nun stimmt- DAS steht auf nem anderen Blatt^^


----------



## Lari (20. Dezember 2010)

Tierschutz? Nö, hab ich nichts mit am Hut.
Gäbe es keine Tierversuche.... aua aua. Die Weltbevölkerung wäre wohl um einiges kleiner 

Tierquälerei hingegen ist natürlich inakzeptabel.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei man auch hier diskutieren kann:
> Ab wann ist sowas "zwingend notwendig"? Sobald es um das Wohlergehen der Menschheit geht?
> 
> Vermutlich schon, denn das woran wir als erstes Denken ist wohl nichts anderes als ein äußerst intelligenter Überlebensinstinkt. ^^


Würde ich tatsächlich so sagen... natürlich mag ich Tiere, ich habe selbst 2 Hunde, Katzen, zwei Schafe und meine Frau hat ihr Pferd. An erster Stelle allerdings, stehen wir Menschen - in jeglicher Beziehung.

Massentierhaltung ist zwingend notwendig, weil wir sonst unser Bedürfnis nach Ei, Fleisch, Milch, Fett etc. nicht befriedigen könnten - und ja, das dient natürlich unserem Wohlbefinden, wir könnten genauso gut den Verzehr von bspw. Fleisch einschränken, aber wollen wir das denn? Ich nicht muss ich zugeben. Aber um das zu verdeutlichen... unter Massentierhaltung verstehe ich keine 20 Hühner in einer kleinen Box mit einen Quadratmeter (auch, wenn das Massentierhaltung ist, fragwürdig) - sondern schon "vernünftige" Haltung die dennoch, nicht wirklich artgerecht ist. Hier wäre ich aber gerne bereit, den ein oder anderen Euro mehr zu bezahlen wenn das dem Tier zu Gute kommt.

Zwingend notwendig sind Tiertests mMn bei Medikamenten die dem Zwecke der Genesung dienen und teilweise auch bei Produkten der Körperhygiene. An was sollte man Medikamente testen wenn nicht an Tieren? Ein Tier kannst du töten wenn nötig - ein Menschenleben kannst du nicht einfach beenden, auch nicht, wenn es dem Allgemeinwohl dient. Klar gibt es Menschen, die sehen ein Tierleben auf gleichem Niveau wie das eines Menschen oder gar noch wertvoller... habe ich garnichts dagegen, ich jedoch, sehe das anders.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt bitte weiterhin beim Thema - hier geht's um Tierschutz und nicht um Castor-Transporte und bescheuerte Bahnhöfe.


----------



## Jester (20. Dezember 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wir sind Menschen, daher ist es nur natürlich, dass wir zunächst unsere Rasse selbst beschützen und für die Wichtigste halten.
> 
> Ob das nun stimmt- DAS steht auf nem anderen Blatt^^



Welche Rasse wäre denn auch nur annähernd so erfolgreich und mächtig wie die Menschheit? 
Natürlich sind wie die wichtigste Spezies auf Erden, aus einer Vielzahl an Gründen!


----------



## Thoor (20. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> hmm, wie soll ich es dir schonend beibringen? Ähm, ich sags gerade heraus: *Nein! *Hoffe, du bist mir nicht böse



Ich bin dir nicht böse aber ich muss dir sagen: du irrst dich 

Jeder Arzt, Ernährungswissenschaftler oder sonstwer wird dir bestätigen das du mit Tofu und co überleben kannst, aber gesund ist was anderes. Du kannst nunmal die Stoffe die im Fleisch enthalten sind und lebensnotwendig sind nur billig kopieren aber nicht 1:1 übernehmen. Deshalb ist es UNMÖGLICH wirklich gesund zu leben ohne Fleisch.... Was für Fleisch und wieviel du isst ist dann wieder eine andere These, aber zu behaupten man lebe gesund oder sogar gesünder weil man kein Fleisch isst, ist einfach nur gelogen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Dezember 2010)

Eine Zwischenfrage: Kann es sein, dass gerade zu Weihnachten die Tierschützer besonders aktiv werden? Wollen sie die "besinnliche" Stimmung dafür ausnutzen,
oder werde ich derzeit überall mit gemäßigten bis überaktiven Tierschützern konfrontiert?

Ich habe "nein" angeklickt, weil ich noch keinem Tierschützer begegnet bin, der nicht direkt eine Unterschrift und eine monatliche Zahlung von mir für etwas wollte,
von dem ich so gesehen noch keine echte Ahnung habe.


----------



## Lily:) (20. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Eine Zwischenfrage: Kann es sein, dass gerade zu Weihnachten die Tierschützer besonders aktiv werden? Wollen sie die "besinnliche" Stimmung dafür ausnutzen,
> oder werde ich derzeit überall mit gemäßigten bis überaktiven Tierschützern konfrontiert?



Ja, das kann sein 

1. Sind zu der Weihnachtszeit viel mehr Menschen unterwegs. 
Geschenke kaufen ist halt Pflichtsache, wie es scheint. Dann noch die Weihnachtsmärkte...logisch, oder?^^

2. Als Politiker betreibst du deinen Wahlkampf auch nur vor den Wahlen


----------



## sympathisant (20. Dezember 2010)

ist generell so. schau mal in den fernseher. so viele verhungerte kinder mit ner eingeblendeten kontonummer habe ich lange nicht gesehen. ist eben auch ein geschäft für das man werbung macht.


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jeder Arzt, Ernährungswissenschaftler oder sonstwer wird dir bestätigen das du mit Tofu und co überleben kannst, aber gesund ist was anderes. Du kannst nunmal die Stoffe die im Fleisch enthalten sind und lebensnotwendig sind nur billig kopieren aber nicht 1:1 übernehmen. Deshalb ist es UNMÖGLICH wirklich gesund zu leben ohne Fleisch.... Was für Fleisch und wieviel du isst ist dann wieder eine andere These, aber zu behaupten man lebe gesund oder sogar gesünder weil man kein Fleisch isst, ist einfach nur gelogen.



So, so, gelogen also. Ganz schön harte Worte.

Ich lebe seit 14 Jahren ohne Fleisch und habe ausgezeichnete Blutwerte, die ich regelmäßig checken lasse und über die sich selbst mein Hausarzt immer wieder wundert. Anfangs hatte ich Probleme mit Vitamin B12, aber wenn man sich bewusst mit seiner Ernährung auseinandersetzt, kann man auch das in den Griff kriegen. Ich bin fit, habe Idealgewicht, bin selten krank und behaupte, mehr Ahnung von gesunder Ernährung zu haben, als Omnivore, die sich nur von Burger King, Döner und anderem Mist ernähren. Wenn man sich mit seiner Ernährung beschäftigt, selbst kocht und auf ausgewogene Kost achtet, kann man auch ohne Fleisch und co. ein gesundes Leben führen.

Ich erinnere mich an einen Krankenhausaufenthalt (Platzwunde am Kopf), bei dem die Schwester mir nach der Blutabnahme sagte, dass sie sich wünscht, öfter mit solchen mit Veggies zu tun zu haben.

Vielleicht ernähren sich viele Menschen, die auf tierische Produkte verzichten, aus Unwissen falsch ("Pudding-Vegetarier"), aber jeden Veggie als ungesund zu bezeichnen, ist Mist.

Fakt ist, dass man sich durchaus auch ohne Fleisch gesund ernähren kann, wenn man es richtig anstellt. Allerdings geht es in diesem Thread auch um Tierschutz und nicht um fleischlose Ernährung. Ich erinnere mich, schon mal umfangreich angepöbelt worden zu sein, weil ich kein Fleisch esse und darauf habe ich kein zweites mal Lust. Jeder soll essen, was er will, dieses Recht aber auch anderen zugestehen. Mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Firun (20. Dezember 2010)

Also Leute  hier geht es um *Setzt ihr euch für den Tierschutz ein ? für den Tierschutz, und gegen Tierversuche & Missbrauch *

und nicht um wer isst hier was und warum ist er dann der vielleicht bessere Mensch in seiner eigenen kleinen Welt...  bitte zurück zum Thema, danke


----------



## ego1899 (20. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht ist es in den Augen mancher hier Tierschutz...

Naja wenn man die huebsch verpackten Tiere im Kuehlregal davor bewahrt weggeworfen zu werden is das ja auch schon was 

(Fuer alle die denken "Ironie" sei ein Landstrich in Sued-Frankreich: Das war ein Scherz!

Ich mag Tiere... am liebsten gut durch xD
Sorry ich hoer schon auf...)


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab bei Fable III die Quest gemacht... bringt ja auch 5 dingenspunkte ;D


----------



## Shaila (21. Dezember 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Also Leute hier geht es um *Setzt ihr euch für den Tierschutz ein ? für den Tierschutz, und gegen Tierversuche & Missbrauch *
> 
> und nicht um wer isst hier was und warum ist er dann der vielleicht bessere Mensch in seiner eigenen kleinen Welt... bitte zurück zum Thema, danke



Findest du nicht das da ein Zusammenhang besteht ?


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Welche Rasse wäre denn auch nur annähernd so erfolgreich und mächtig wie die Menschheit?
> Natürlich sind wie die wichtigste Spezies auf Erden, aus einer Vielzahl an Gründen!



Die Frage ist doch, ob man die Relevanz einer Spezies an seinem Erfolg messen sollte.

Hier kommt die Moralkeule ins Spiel 

Edit:

Ich denke dass unserer Spezies insbesondere auch eine Schutz-Funktion zukommt, ein Grad an Verantwortung für die Tiere "unter uns".


----------



## Tristana (21. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Eine Zwischenfrage: Kann es sein, dass gerade zu Weihnachten die Tierschützer besonders aktiv werden? Wollen sie die "besinnliche" Stimmung dafür ausnutzen,
> oder werde ich derzeit überall mit gemäßigten bis überaktiven Tierschützern konfrontiert?
> 
> Ich habe "nein" angeklickt, weil ich noch keinem Tierschützer begegnet bin, der nicht direkt eine Unterschrift und eine monatliche Zahlung von mir für etwas wollte,
> von dem ich so gesehen noch keine echte Ahnung habe.



Ich versuche vor Weihnachten viele Menschen davon zu überzeugen Unterschriften für einen Protest der PETA gegen Massenhaltung abzugeben.

Persönlich feiere ich aber keine Weihnachten da ich Atheistisch bin und mit meiner Freundin eher einen Geschenktag veranstalte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube, wenn PETA (und hier auch Greenpeace) nicht nur ein Verein Militanter, Gewaltätiger Fanatiker wäre würden sich viel mehr Leute dafür einsetzen...

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich es, selbst als Agnostiker und jemanden der Weihnachten nicht als Geburt Jesu sondern als allgemeingültig Menschliches Fest der Besinnlichkeit, Ruhe und des Zusammenseins feiere und nicht bloß als den Tag an dem es Geld und Geschenke gibt, als mehr als unschön betrachte gerade diese Zeit Gedankenlos dafür ausnutzen den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen oder sie dahingehend zu bequatschen und mit abscheulich zusammengeschnitten Videos zu belästigen...

Und wie ich bereits sagte, wir sollten uns um ein Problem nach dem anderen kümmern und nicht ziellos versuchen alles gleichzeitig zu lösen und auch wenn ich bekannt dafür bin die Menscheit allgemein nicht gut zu betrachten so denke ich, dass es wichtiger ist Waisenkindern und Kranken, zum Beispiel, zu helfen als irgendwelchen Hühnern in Südfrankreich...


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2010)

Tristana schrieb:


> Ich versuche vor Weihnachten viele Menschen davon zu überzeugen Unterschriften für einen Protest der PETA gegen Massenhaltung abzugeben.


This





Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn PETA (und hier auch Greenpeace) nicht nur ein Verein Militanter, Gewaltätiger Fanatiker wäre würden sich viel mehr Leute dafür einsetzen...


Würden sich solche Organisationen nach aussen eher mit marketingstrategisch ausgeklügelter Werbung präsentieren, statt jedem der Fleisch isst vorzuwerfen er sei ein Mörder, hätten sies vermutlich einfacher, Leute zu werben. Aber warum sollte ich eine Organisation unterstützen, die mich zuerst als Mörder und Unterstützer von Tiermassakern bezeichnet und danach um Unterschriften und Geld anpumpt? Das ist als würde mich ein Bettler zuerst beschimpfen, bevor er nach Geld bettelt.


----------



## Jester (21. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, ob man die Relevanz einer Spezies an seinem Erfolg messen sollte.
> 
> Hier kommt die Moralkeule ins Spiel
> 
> ...



Woran willst du es denn sonst festmachen?
Als einzig wirklich kulturschaffende Spezies, als einzige Spezies, der ihre eigene Sterblichkeit bewusst ist und die danach handelt, als einzige Spezies, die sich selber und alle anderen Spezien auslöschen kann, wer könnte auf irgendeine Weise über uns stehen?

Und ja, ich finde auch, dass uns deswegen eine Schutzfunktion zukommt!


----------



## Thoor (21. Dezember 2010)

Tristana schrieb:


> Ich versuche vor Weihnachten viele Menschen davon zu überzeugen Unterschriften für einen Protest der PETA gegen Massenhaltung abzugeben.
> 
> Persönlich feiere ich aber keine Weihnachten da ich Atheistisch bin und mit meiner Freundin eher einen Geschenktag veranstalte.



Nimms mir jetzt BITTE nicht krumm, ist wirklich nichts gegen dich persönlich aber heuchlerischer gehts in meinen Augen nichtmehr....

Aber wie gesagt jedem das seine.... ._.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Dezember 2010)

ha, den Thread sehe ich ja erst jetzt.

So, erst einmal zu mir. Ich bin Biologe, arbeite derzeit in der Neurobiologie und brauche daher auch Tiere, die mir meine Neurone liefern  Bezüglich Tierversuchen kann ich ein paar Dinge erzählen.

1. Tierversuche sind weltweit vor einem (Laien)gremium zu rechtfertigen.
2. Tierversuche werden so gering wie möglich gehalten, es zählt alles als Tierversuch, was dem tier potentielles Leid zufügen KÖNNTE
3. Greenpeace behauptete mal, dass ca. 15 mio Tierversuche stattfinden (und das die ja alle so grausam und böse sind und bla bla), nach dem dann alles Bürokratisiert worden war, stellte sich heraus, dass es jährlich ca 2mio Tierversuche gibt.
4. Tiertötungen für Untersuchungen/Organentnahmen sind keine Tierversuche. Warum? Das Tier leidet nicht und kann auch nicht leiden, da es in keiner Weise verändert oder mit ihm experimentiert wurde. Es klingt zwar hart, aber ein sauberer Genickbruch/Vergasung/Einschläferungen bringt dem Tier kein Leiden. (Tot ist tot...)
5. Jegliche Form von Tierhaltung für Tierversuche ist streng gesetzlich geregelt. In Labors gibt es (und darf es) keine Massentierhaltung. Das ist ein Problem der Industrie.
6. Ein Tierarzt muss die zu untersuchenden Tiere und Tierversuche (zusätzlich zum Gremium) genehmigen.

etc pp Es ist ein langer, sehr bürokratischer Weg bis zum Tierversuch und es wird kaum ein Forscher (!) seine Zeit damit verschwenden, Tier zu quälen. Die meisten Experimente sind eh nur Tierversuche, weil man die MÖGLICHKEIT des Leids nicht einschätzen/ermitteln/widerlegen kann. Das heißt, meine Cre Maus muss nicht leiden, aber sie KANN es. Da dies keiner nachvollziehen kann, ist der Versuch ein Tierversuch.
Die Mäuse wiederum, die ich nur ranzüchte, um ihr Gehirn zu entnehmen, das sind keine Tierversuche, da sie ja nicht leiden (da nicht verändert, keine vorläufigen Experimente).

Tierversuche sind dringend notwendig für die Forschung. Das mit irgendwelchen rauchenden Affen zu vergleichen (ja, solche Versuche gab es früher) ist hingegen arg hinfällig, da solche Versuche heutzutage nicht mehr genehmigt werden.



Ansonsten persönlich bin ich so eingestellt, dass es mir egal ist, wo mein Fleisch herkommt. Das sage ich im Blick darauf, dass Fleisch eh irgendwann ein rares Gut sein wird. Massentierhaltung ist nun mal bedingt durch unsere Zivilisation. Fleisch als Nahrung ist wichtig für unseren Kreislauf, da Pflanze und Tiere eben in wichtigen Komponenten doch unterschiedlich sind und wir leider Gottes beides brauchen für ein gesundes Überleben. Ich finde es sicherlich nicht korrekt, aber mir fällt auch keine logische Alternative ein, denn den Platz, den 100000000 Kühe auf der Weide brauchen, gibt es nicht  Hinzu kommt, dass es auch MassenPflanzenHaltung gibt (Stichwort Zelltechnik) 

PS: Es ist ja nicht so, dass man wirklich mit Absicht in irgendeinem Bereich Tiere quälen will


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

Tristana schrieb:


> Ich versuche vor Weihnachten viele Menschen davon zu überzeugen Unterschriften für einen Protest der PETA gegen Massenhaltung abzugeben.



Und zeigst ihnen das grausame, aber völlig überzogene Video, welches natürlich grundsätzlich das Extrema zeigt? Tolle Überzeugung...


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und zeigst ihnen das grausame, aber völlig überzogene Video, welches natürlich grundsätzlich das Extrema zeigt? Tolle Überzeugung...



Vorallem find ichs heuchlerisch hoch 10 zu sagen man sei Atheist und feiert deswegen keine Weihnachten aber beschenkt sich per "Zufall" am selben Tag.... ist genau wie mit den Vegetarier die kein Fleisch essen aber deren Tofu wie Fleisch aussehen muss.... entweder man wills oder nicht, aber diese Doppelmoral ist irgendwie lächerlich...


----------



## Shaila (22. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vorallem find ichs heuchlerisch hoch 10 zu sagen man sei Atheist und feiert deswegen keine Weihnachten aber beschenkt sich per "Zufall" am selben Tag.... ist genau wie mit den Vegetarier die kein Fleisch essen aber deren Tofu wie Fleisch aussehen muss.... entweder man wills oder nicht, aber diese Doppelmoral ist irgendwie lächerlich...



Das sehe ich vollkommen anders. Ich finde daran rein garnichts heuchlerisch. Wenn du von Heuchlerei redest, dann würde (würde man alle heuchlerischen Christen rausschmeisen) diese Religion so dermaßen zusammenschrumpfen, du würdest staunen. Denn ich behaupte das ein Großteil der Christen (Nicht alle, aber eben sehr viele) heuchlerisch sind bzw. den Glauben nicht sonderlich ernst nehmen.

Und auch ich sehe Weihnachten eher als ein Familienfest an. Ich bin kein Atheist aber Agnostiker. Als ich diese Entscheidung damals für mich getroffen habe, habe ich auch ganz klar zu meiner Familie/Bekannten gesagt: Wenn es sein muss verzichte ich dafür gerne auf Weihnachten/Geschenke/Schönes Essen etc. Ich würde auch heute noch darauf verzichten. Allerdings wäre meine Familie und die Bekanntschaft damit nicht gerade glücklich. Wir sehen es alle viel mehr als ein Fest des Zusammenseins. Dazu braucht es einfach keinen Glauben. Nächstenliebe geht ohne Glauben. Verzeihen geht ohne Glauben. Beisammensein geht ohne Glauben. Die gesamten Werte des Christenstums können ohne Glauben gelebt werden.

Darüber hinaus ist Deutschland einfach so geprägt vom Christentum, das man so Sachen wie Weihnachten einfach kaum entgehen kann. Man muss bei ganz vielen Dingen Kompromisse eingehen, gerade wenn man noch in einem Alter wie ich es bin ist und noch an Familie und Co. gebunden ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn Jesus wirklich so war, wie in der Bibel beschrieben, wäre er sicherlich als erster aus der Kirche ausgetreten. Insofern sehe ich davon ab, Weihnachten irgendeinen religösen Hintergrund anzuerkennen, Jesus wurde ja sowieso höchst wahrscheinlich im September geboren - und auch nicht in Betlehem, sondern in Nazaret. Das ganze Fest ist rein komerziell. Mit der Familie kann man sich auch an allen anderen Tagen treffen.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

he he das thema scheint echt niemanden zu interessieren sonst waer das hier nich immer wieder so schnell OT 

und wie war das? das jesus ei is nich an weihnachten geschluepft? oder da wurd's gelegt und an ostern isses geschluepft?  xD

ach egal is ja nich so wichtig...


----------

